# Michael Angelo Batio's New Quad Guitar



## Xiphos68 (Aug 30, 2009)

The New Quad


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 30, 2009)

And I thought have 2 necks going in different directions was crazy enough!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 30, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> And I thought have 2 necks going in different directions was crazy enough!


I know right. Here is his other one used in a video, this one got stolen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-XfnkLdkjo


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 30, 2009)

While I'm not a fan, I do like his signature. Just not the flames  

Not really into the quad, but he can obviously play it  That tone kills my ears though


----------



## Galius (Aug 30, 2009)

He aint got SHIT on Rick Nielsen


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 30, 2009)

double guitar made sense for him, quad is just retarded (or for looks, which to me is retarded)

Pretty sure he keeps all of them in the same tuning too

His old ones were prettier though, they atleast looked like they belonged together not like 4 gimpy guitars screwed to a back plate


----------



## Niels (Aug 31, 2009)

Too be honest only one word comes to mind whenever I hear or read about Batio's quad guitars... and that'd be FAIL.
I mean, when I first heard about his double guitar I found him pretty inventive.
But after seeing him live a couple of times and had a little chat with him, I think otherwise. The man really needs to know his place and that he is not our guitargod, which led him to ridiculous creations like all these "quad-guitar".


----------



## Isan (Aug 31, 2009)

Anything for attention


----------



## Trespass (Aug 31, 2009)

"Needlessly excessive" was a fashionable concept in the 80s. That ended 20 years ago. Besides, such wasted excess is hilarious. Each guitar could've been tuned differently, had a different number of strings, pickup choice etc.

Vai's triple neck had different drone tuning involved, and was absolutely gorgeous. A 12 string, 6 string, and 6 string fretless necked monster.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 31, 2009)

Batio is just fail all round. I have no idea why he still continues to make music, perhaps mislead to believe that someone actually wants to listen to it.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 31, 2009)

I like his other one better. This one, like someone else already said, just looks like four little guitars screwed to a back plate. It doesn't look very neat or impressive at all, which normally I wouldn't care much about, but the only reason to own a guitar like that is for show.

Regardless of his music and self image, his clinics are still somewhat entertaining.


----------



## Apophis (Aug 31, 2009)

looks interesting, but that stolen one was nicer imo


----------



## hufschmid (Aug 31, 2009)

Apophis said:


> looks interesting, but that stolen one was nicer imo





I also prefer the stolen one, this one just seams wrong to me for some reason, the design has a problem...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 31, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Batio is just fail all round. I have no idea why he still continues to make music, perhaps mislead to believe that someone actually wants to listen to it.





I admire his contribution to Guitar Education but I got tired of his music a very long time ago - for a guy with a Degree in Music Composition it really doesn't show.....and the Quad is just a waste of wood. I do like the Armourflame paint (hey, I am partially stuck in the 80's) but as stated elsewhere it really could have been used to make a musical, rather than technical statement.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 31, 2009)

what a waste of wood


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 31, 2009)

he probably rocks the fake hips outta them grammys at the retirement home


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 31, 2009)

Not a big fan of Batio, but his work is interesting, as are his guitars.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm not a fan of him, but he has some good chops.

and he should get a new haircut.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 31, 2009)

Never could get into his music and thought that the two guitars connected together was a "different" idea. Always felt that Stanley Jordan did a better job of this style of play and honestly prefer him (Stanley) with a single guitar.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 31, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> I know right. Here is his other one used in a video, this one got stolen.




how the hell do you steal something like that? 



phaeded0ut said:


> Never could get into his music and thought that the two guitars connected together was a "different" idea. Always felt that Stanley Jordan did a better job of this style of play and honestly prefer him (Stanley) with a single guitar.


stanley jordan is a BEAST


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Aug 31, 2009)

i really like shredding but batio is annoying...these guitars are senseless and dumb. every riff i've ever heard from him just sounds like something generic to solo over. jeff loomis said it best when he said that practicing technique can only do so much...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 31, 2009)

wow that is fucking disgusting


----------



## willybman (Aug 31, 2009)

gay


----------



## ra1der2 (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't say that I'm a fan, but he is clearly a guitar virtuoso in every aspect and I respect him for that.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 31, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> how the hell do you steal something like that?
> 
> 
> stanley jordan is a BEAST


haha yeah. It comes apart in 4 pieces.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 1, 2009)

haha that is just terrible... i will again refer to my "blind man" analogy.

if you were a blind person ---listening--- to MAB, would you give a fuck that he's using 4 different necks? if you weren't seeing it happen, it wouldn't matter. the same can be said of any other needlessly technical music (i.e. people playing with their non-dominant hand, people playing over the fretboard ala Dragonfarce {sic}, or even worse MAB using that ridiculous "over and under" the board bullshit). if it doesn't sound better or make the song more interesting IT DOESN'T MATTER.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 1, 2009)

i hated it when i first looked... now i kinda get it. you can pack it up in a couple cases and the shape can be an "X" or a double "V"

pretty cool. so now he can do the two-guitar config or the 4-x or the 4-double v all from the same four guitars.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 2, 2009)

Will MAB ever just STFU?



Scar Symmetry said:


> wow that is fucking disgusting



See, there! Dave, you ALWAYS 'go there' when no one else will 

I was going to, but I didn't...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 2, 2009)

This guitar is a tribute to all things ugly. We all should save a pic of it for those days in which we think one of our own guitars is ugly - we'll stand corrected in a matter of seconds.


----------



## walleye (Sep 2, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Batio is just fail all round. I have no idea why he still continues to make music, perhaps mislead to believe that someone actually wants to listen to it.



yeah
i think being ambidextrous is the most useless talent in the world in the music business, it doesnt make him able to play better music. if he spent less time shredding on his left hand he could have learnt jazz or flamenco, and he'd actually be amazing, instead of "a bit of a chuckle", which is all he is really, to me.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 2, 2009)

Actually, MAB can play a huge variety of styles with great authority. That is one of the reasons I still don't get why he not only limits his solo work to the vastly over-explored "the song is but a backing track for my awsome solo licks" concept, but also chooses to actively promote the songs with the most gimmicky lead tricks crammed into them.

A shame, given the obvious talent and skill this man possesses.


----------



## EDG3CRUSHER (Sep 4, 2009)

this guy is such a living, breathing joke.


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 4, 2009)

Sick and totally cheesy


----------



## TomParenteau (Sep 4, 2009)

I can't do it.


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 4, 2009)

Why hasn't someone started selling these? Seems like an untapped market to me.


----------



## Scali (Sep 4, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, the old quad had two sevenstrings on top. This one seems to be 4 6-strings.


----------



## Harry (Sep 5, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> wow that is fucking disgusting



Dave knows how to be as subtle as a car crashing into your house


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 5, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> wow that is fucking disgusting



Tact; there is none here 

Also, i agree completely.



Harry said:


> Dave knows how to be as subtle as a car crashing into your house



 Damn, beaten to it


----------



## Masadar (Sep 8, 2009)

MAB FTW


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 8, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Batio is just fail all round. I have no idea why he still continues to make music, perhaps mislead to believe that someone actually wants to listen to it.


 
I listen to some of his music at least once a week to get pumped, I actually like his music.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 9, 2009)

HumanFuseBen said:


> haha that is just terrible... i will again refer to my "blind man" analogy.
> 
> if you were a blind person ---listening--- to MAB, would you give a fuck that he's using 4 different necks? if you weren't seeing it happen, it wouldn't matter. the same can be said of any other needlessly technical music (i.e. people playing with their non-dominant hand, people playing over the fretboard ala Dragonfarce {sic}, or even worse MAB using that ridiculous "over and under" the board bullshit). if it doesn't sound better or make the song more interesting IT DOESN'T MATTER.



Yeah, music is not to have a visual component to it EVER. All musicians should stand motionless in the dark like the guy from Tool. Preferably behind a curtain too in case someone tries to get a glimpse of them via a camera's flash.

If you have a band that plays live, you guys must be the most boring show in the world.


----------



## Samer (Sep 9, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I'm not a fan of him, but he has some good chops.
> 
> and he should get a new haircut.



Its a wig btw.


----------

